# Holding it all night



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

OK gang I know this was discussed but I cannot find the thread. Can you help me out? I have been getting up with Houston after 5 hours at night. He cries and then I take him out. He pees or poops and then goes quitely back in his crate. I know we discussed this before I may have answered. 

Should they be able to hold it at 11 weeks for the night? I take water and food away at 7 PM. We go to bed early at 9:30 PM. Maybe that is my problem. I do know they say they can only hold it as long as their age 1 month - 1 hour, 2 months - 2 hour etc. but I thought I saw a post where at night they should be able to hold it.

Confused? I don't want to start a habit that I cannot break. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I don't think any of the books address how long at night


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Both of mine held it all night at that age. W go to bed around 10pm and get up about 7am. I make sure they go before bedtime. Kodi will run out the door and I tell him "go pee" and he does. I'm not always sure about Shelby, so I make sure to put her on the pee pad before bed and that usually works.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I think Bugsy was either 13 or 14 weeks when he was able to hold it through the night. I take him out for the last time between 10:30 and 11 pm and he is good till I get up, which is anywhere between 6:30 and 7:30 on weekdays and later on weekends.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam was 9 weeks old when we got him. I would take him out for his last pee about midnight and my husband would take him out at 7:00am. He has slept through the night since day one.  But during the day I swear he would pee every 15 minutes.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I think it differs dog to dog. Stogie has the bladder of champions and can hold it forever and a day. Goldie needs to go out more often. I usually crash around midnight and Goldie would go to sleep with me and wake up around 6. Now that she is older, she holds it until I get up. ( Which is NOT 6, hehe)

It is good that he goes right back into his crate, which hopefully means he is not just trying to get out. I would say they are like a newborn baby and each one is different. He will grow out of it. If it continues as he gets older, just dont let him out the first time he cries. Im not a good source, as both mine are in the bed. I tried to crate train, it lasted 20 minutes. With Stogie, maybe 30 seconds and I knew I would not stick with it, so I put him in bed. 

Debbie....I LOVE that pic of Sam and the kids. I am so proud of everyones photos!!!! And Sam has that head tilt going on also!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Rita, I think Houston is tiny and he is doing pretty well. Once he goes at @ 2:30 does he then sleep though the rest of the night? I think as long as he goes right back into the crate it won't set a pattern --he probably just can't hold it yet. 

We got Cash at 12 wks and he woke up at 4 or 5 that first week to go (we go to bed around 11) now at 17 weeks he desn't wine until 7 (6 before the time change) we can't wait till he sleeps until we wake up like Jasper does.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree with the others here... I think Houston is doing just fine, esp. since he goes right back into the crate after he pees/poops at that hour. He just needs to go! I'm sure there's nothing wrong, it's just the way he is for now. It will change.... and you'll be able to get more sleep. 

Ricky would get up at 4 or 5 for over a month when he was about 4 mths. old. He was better BEFORE that, sleeping 7 hrs. straight, but for some reason.... we never knew why, but eventually he slept in 'til 6 having been in his crate for the night around 11. I was happy with that after those 4 a.m. wakeup calls.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Rita, I think Houston is fine!! My girls were in a pen with potty pads on the other side & they went in the middle of the night until they were about 4 months old. Logan has been crate trained at night & usually goes pee at around 11pm and gets up at 5am with hubby. He was unusual in that he slept thru better than the girls. It probably is not a good idea at this age to ignore him, as it could create a problem where he goes in his crate, and once they start to get used to being in their "stuff" it is hard to use the crate for day training. 
Laurie


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Two nights that we slept from 10 PM to 6 AM. Hooray.   This weekend he is moving into my sons room to sleep if all goes well. Still sleeping on the couch and I think my husband likes having the huge bed to himself. LOL


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes I think Houston is doing great .
You have to remeber they have very small bladders . Cosmo is now almost 9 months and he has gotten much better but he was very challlenging for a while . He would get up at three am and he would have to go even if he went before he went to bed . He would get up at 6 am and he would have to go again . Sometimes he would sleep through until 5.30 am and then he would think Great - lets get up and start the day and play ..
Now they both have towels and blankets over the crate to keep it dark and they get up between 6.30 and 7 . Things are a little off because of the time change . It is always something .. 
Cosmo can now last from about 10pm to 7 am . That is fine with me .
Ahnold was waking me up now and again but I think it was new home jitters . He is doing fine now and he sleeps through the night .


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Usually Max will sleep through the night and not have any problems. Last night I wake up at 2:35am to find Max licking one of my feet that came out from under the blanket. Since I was up then I took him out but he didn't need to pee and went right back to sleep......unlike me.


----------

